# Brad point bits? Advice please.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am looking for a set of decent brad point bits. I am thinking a set starting with 1/4" to 1/2" in 1/16th's would be fine but as we guys know more is better. :wink: I was going to buy one set that is on sale but the reviews were so bad I backed out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don....

I use DeWalt brad points all the time at work and got no complaints and they are affordable. Even have a set down in the shop as backup to my Lee Valley set:

HSS Lipped Brad-Point Drills - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a set of Dewalt bits that I use for knock around bits and drilling in metal. I also have a set of Lee Valley bits that I use for hardwoods when accuracy counts. The Dewalt bits are good basic bits, but the Lee Valley bits are extraordinary. If you can swing the price of admission, I highly recommend them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Don; I use Norseman bits...made in the USA.
http://www.norsemandrill.com/pdf/norseman Product Catalog 2015-1.pdf

Go to pg 101
Their website should be able to direct you to a source.

Norseman Drill and Tool | America's Finest High-Speed Cutting Tools

Lee Valley also has sets...I'm guessing they're pretty decent quality(?)
Utility Brad-Point Drills - Lee Valley Tools

They have HSS sets as well but I had a cardiac when I saw the prices


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Paging Dr. Stick, paging Dr. Stick, code blue.....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am looking for a set of decent brad point bits. I am thinking a set starting with 1/4" to 1/2" in 1/16th's would be fine but as we guys know more is better. :wink: I was going to buy one set that is on sale but the reviews were so bad I backed out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I have all of these brands... they earn their living and then some...
Asian can't hold a candle to them...


W.L. Fuller...
W.L. Fuller Inc.

Magnate...
Brad Point Drill

Colt...
COLT TwinLand Brad Point Bits

Famag/Bormax...
FAMAG | Home

LeeValley...
Utility Brad-Point Drills - Lee Valley Tools
Individual Carbide-Tipped Lipped Brad-Point Drills - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A 25pce set for $18 ?! 
Brad Point Drill Bits, Deluxe 25-pcs Set
How can they sell it for that?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> A 25pce set for $18 ?!
> Brad Point Drill Bits, Deluxe 25-pcs Set
> How can they sell it for that?


That's a whole boat-load of 64th's for 18 bucks...

I had to check...there isn't one 64th left out between 1/8 and 1/2...! ! !

Now I don't know what's worse...that the set could sell that cheap or that I checked... 

Goin' for coffee...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Goin' for coffee...


XL w/ double shot for me....
Dan's buying...

got Danish to go w/ that coffee???


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dan
_...They have HSS sets as well but I had a cardiac when I saw the prices..._.


Lol !!!
Sid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The LV bits are the best I've used. I rarely ever need a bit in Brad point style other than 1/8" to 1/2" by 1/16" steps. You normally only need them for predrilling screw holes, clearance holes, or for dowels or plugs. If you are drilling a pilot hole for a screw I prefer the tapered drill bits, they tend to hold better. You usually only need one for #8 and one for #6 and maybe one for #10s if you tend to use that size.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The LV bits are the best I've used. I rarely ever need a bit in Brad point style other than 1/8" to 1/2" by 1/16" steps. You normally only need them for predrilling screw holes, clearance holes, or for dowels or plugs. If you are drilling a pilot hole for a screw I prefer the tapered drill bits, they tend to hold better. You usually only need one for #8 and one for #6 and maybe one for #10s if you tend to use that size.


I agree Chuck 1/8" to 1/2" is all I need. Which set from LV do you have? The utility or carbide tipped.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I agree Chuck 1/8" to 1/2" is all I need. Which set from LV do you have? The utility or carbide tipped.


I think there's _three_ choices from LV...the utility, HSS or the carbide tipped.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Rockler has a set of HSS brad point bits for $49.99, sometimes they are on sale.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> I agree Chuck 1/8" to 1/2" is all I need. Which set from LV do you have? The utility or carbide tipped.


The HSS ones.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Woodcraft has a 100 piece set of both brad point and twist bits on sale for $25. I have this set and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What I really like about the HSS LV bits is the cutting spurs or lips on the outer edges. They cut a very clean hole with minimal tearing of the wood fibre as they enter the wood, unlike a standard utility brad point which only has a negative angle from edge to center.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What I really like about the HSS LV bits is the cutting spurs or lips on the outer edges. They cut a very clean hole with minimal tearing of the wood fibre as they enter the wood, unlike a standard utility brad point which only has a negative angle from edge to center.


I agree. The Dewalt bits I have are really split point, not true brad points. They cut better than regular twist drills, but nothing I've ever used, including Bosch brad points cut as cleanly and ejects chips as well as the HSS bits from Lee Valley. Yes, they are pricey, but they are truly a joy to use and I expect them to outlast me (and I'm not that old).


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

waynecochran said:


> Rockler has a set of HSS brad point bits for $49.99, sometimes they are on sale.


Read the reviews, they are teribble.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought the MLCS set of 25.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DonkeyHody said:


> I agree. The Dewalt bits I have are really split point, not true brad points. They cut better than regular twist drills, but nothing I've ever used, including Bosch brad points cut as cleanly and ejects chips as well as the HSS bits from Lee Valley. Yes, they are pricey, but they are truly a joy to use and I expect them to outlast me (and I'm not that old).


Mine would too if I quit hitting brads with them. I mostly use the 3/16 for #8 screw clearance holes with the 3/8 coming in next for doweling and plugs, followed by by the 5/16 and 1/4". Those ones are good. I've never hit anything with them. They really are a joy to use. Any tool that works that well is though.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever sharpened them? I have tried and find it difficult. I was thinking of contacting a local bit grinder and see what they cost to sharpen, might be better off buying a new set, or individual bits to replace the dull ones.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No, I didn't think it would be worth the effort and that I wasn't sure if I could do it without wiping the lips out which is the bits claim to fame. You would need just the right file to do it at the leastand even then I'm not sure how good it would be as the original finish is very smooth. They must be grinding them with at least a 600 grit.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> Read the reviews, they are teribble.


I have a set and they work well. Are they as good as LV, no but it all depends on usage.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> No, I didn't think it would be worth the effort and that I wasn't sure if I could do it without wiping the lips out which is the bits claim to fame. You would need just the right file to do it at the leastand even then I'm not sure how good it would be as the original finish is very smooth. They must be grinding them with at least a 600 grit.


I tried to grind them with a small thin wheel from HF that I chucked up in a drill motor, but couldn't figure out how to get a consistent angle. They were close,but one side was usually a little off center.
Herb


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

I know this is an older posting but I was curious if anyone is willing to recommend the Lee Valley HSS Lipped Brad Point bits? 

HSS Lipped Brad-Point Drills - Lee Valley Tools

They are very pricey for the 28 piece set but I am tired of using junk.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> I bought the MLCS set of 25.


+1. I bought the MLCS set which is 1/8" to 1/2" in 64ths increments and use them constantly. In my case I probably use the 3/8" and under more than the others. The cost about $50 and came in a nice metal index box.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Gaffboat said:


> +1. I bought the MLCS set which is 1/8" to 1/2" in 64ths increments and use them constantly. In my case I probably use the 3/8" and under more than the others. The cost about $50 and came in a nice metal index box.


I have the same set that came in the nice metal index box. The index bit holders came detached from the frame in which the spring holder fit and connected to the the lid.so the bit holders stayed flat in the box. A chat message and soon an even nicer metal index box arrived.

These bits do everything I ask of them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

copythat said:


> I know this is an older posting but I was curious if anyone is willing to recommend the Lee Valley HSS Lipped Brad Point bits?
> 
> HSS Lipped Brad-Point Drills - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> ...


I haven't used anything else that comes close so I would say yes but I don't know about the MLCS bits. Most of the time it's not worth trying to import them. If they don't have the spurs at the edges like LV's do then they won't cut as clean. Most of the standard brad points I've used still rip grain out as they enter the surface like twist drills do but maybe not quite as bad. The LV drills will come very close to no tear out at all. If you are planning on plugging the hole after that becomes very important.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Has anyone ever sharpened them? I have tried and find it difficult."
*************************************************
Small bits, say <5/16", are not worth sharpening. But the big ones are.
WL Fuller re-grinds them to perfection. A 1" HSS BP might = $50! A lot less to re-tip.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

You can be sure of the quality AND warrantee on almost anything you might get from Lee Valley, Rob. There are some tools that just demand the need for high quality. I go to Lee Valley Tools for those certain tools, and some great hardware too.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

W.L. Fuller have different brad point bits for hardwood and softwood....they show and explain the difference. Do the other brands have different bits for hardwood and softwood?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

LV doesn't. One style works for both. The lips at the edges of the LV are closer to 90* so that they shear the grain at the edges of the hole before the rest of the bit starts removing waste. That's why they cut so cleanly. All the other bits I've seen simple have the cutting edges angled out to the edges, maybe a 30* angle and while the outer tips start cutting first, they don't always shear the grain and prevent tear out.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Dewalt set with the shearing tips feature. Really cut a clean bore. Amazing how many different types of bits there are.


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

I bought the LV HSS set. They were pricey, at least I thought so. I used the 1/4" bit to drill into some hardwood this weekend and boy was it a perfect hole. I didn't bore all the way through and I like how the bottom of the hole was flat. I am pleased.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Woodcraft had a set of bits on sale a few months ago. They come in a case with both brad point bits and standard bits. Good quality but need to clean them before using as they are coated with some type of oil. I have a bunch of old bits that I use for projects where quality and accuracy isn't an issue.


----------

